# Assistance with VA claims - - Apr 27, Amarillo



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Beating the VA Backlog Veteran Claims Clinic

April 27, 2013

8:00 am - 2:00 pm 

Holiday Inn West Amarillo Medical Center 

8231 West Amarillo Blvd.

Amarillo, TX 79124

*FREE* sponsored by Texas Veterans Commission


----------

